# Mexican cartels kidnap, kill illegal aliens headed to U.S.



## get_involved (Sep 22, 2009)

Mexico cartels kidnap, kill migrants headed to U.S. | Reuters


----------



## waltky (May 30, 2013)

Mass kidnapping in Mexico City...

*11 vanish from Mexico City bar in suspected kidnap*
_May 30,`13 -- Eleven young people were brazenly kidnapped in broad daylight from an after-hours bar in Mexico City's Zona Rosa, a normally calm district of offices, restaurants, drinking spots and dance clubs, anguished relatives said Thursday._


> The apparent mass abduction purportedly happened sometime between 10 a.m. and noon on Sunday morning just off the Paseo de la Reforma, the city's main boulevard, near the Angel of Independence monument and only about 1 1/2 blocks from the U.S. Embassy.  The incident was the second recent high-publicity blemish for the city's largely unregulated entertainment scene, coming 20 days after the grandson of American civil rights activist Malcolm X was beaten to death at another tough bar in the downtown area.
> 
> Calling for authorities to find their loved ones, family members marched Thursday morning from the Interior Department building to the Zocalo, the city's main square. Later they protested outside the bar, which bears a sign that reads Bicentenario Restaurante-Bar, and demanded to see the bar's surveillance video.  "How could so many people have disappeared, just like that, in broad daylight?" said Josefina Garcia, mother of Said Sanchez Garcia, 19, her only son. "The police say they don't have them, so what, the earth just opened up and swallowed them?"  She said her son wasn't involved in any criminal activity, and worked at a market stall selling beauty products.
> 
> ...



See also:

*2 Mexico kidnap victims sons of drug traffickers*
_May 31,`13 -- The mothers of two of the 11 young people kidnapped from a Mexico City bar in a shocking, daylight abduction acknowledged Friday that the youths' fathers are serving prison sentences for drug-related crimes._


> Authorities have been searching desperately for motives in the abductions early Sunday at a bar just off the city's leafy, skyscraper-lined main boulevard, blocks from police headquarters and the U.S. Embassy. It followed the May 9 beating death of Malcolm Shabazz, grandson of the late Malcolm X, in a fight over a bill at another rough Mexico City bar. Two waiters have been arrested in that killing.  People who worked near the bar involved in Sunday's abductions long suspected it was connected to drug traffickers or criminals because of the shady characters, street disputes and flashy cars that were frequently seen outside.
> 
> But the mothers of those abducted said Friday that authorities may be too eager to look for a possible drug connection because of the fathers and the fact that the youths are from the rough-and-tumble Tepito neighborhood, known for decades as Mexico City's main contraband market.  The fathers of two of the youths were arrested in 2003 in connection with killings, robberies and drug dealing. It was not immediately clear which of those crimes resulted in convictions, but both men - viewed as top criminal figures in Tepito - are now serving prison sentences at maximum-security facilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 23, 2013)

Missing youth's bodies may have been found east of Mexico City...

*Mexico City bodies may be missing youths*
_22 August 2013 > The authorities in Mexico say a number of bodies found on a ranch east of Mexico City may be those of 12 youths abducted in May._


> So far they have recovered seven bodies, but some reports say there may be up to 13.  The police said a suspect led them to two graves in a forested area near an eco-tourism park.  They said they were carrying out DNA tests to establish the identity of the bodies.  "We won't have any results before two days at least. The bodies are badly decomposed," said prosecutor Rodolfo Rios.  The 12 young people disappeared in May after visiting the Heaven bar in the popular Zona Rosa entertainment district of Mexico City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Mexico police working through night at mass grave*
_Aug 23,`13  -- Investigators dug and probed at a mass grave site through the night searching for more bodies and any connection to the mysterious disappearance of 12 young revelers from a bar in an upscale area of Mexico City three months ago._


> Seven corpses covered in lime and sand were found Thursday in a shallow grave on a ranch in Tlalmanalco east of the capital, a federal agent said. By evening, more backhoes were seen entering the property as excavators continued the search.  Mexico City prosecutor Rodolfo Rios, who confirmed the discovery of seven bodies, said DNA tests would take two to three days to determine if the remains belonged to the young bar-goers. They vanished from the after-hours Heaven club at midday May 26, just a block from the leafy Paseo de Reforma, the capital's equivalent of the Champs-Elysees.  The bizarre disappearance resonated across the city of 9 million people because many had come to believe it was an oasis from Mexico's cartels and drug violence.  The mass abduction of 12 mirrored crimes in drug-trafficking hot spots such as the western state of Guerrero, where 20 Mexican men from neighboring Michoacan disappeared, only to be found in a mass grave, or in Nuevo Leon, where the bodies of 17 kidnapped musicians were found at the bottom of a well.
> 
> Mexico City officials have insisted since the Heaven kidnapping that large drug cartels do not operate in the capital. But the case has been a political liability, with local polls saying the public is overwhelmingly opposed to how the administration of Mayor Miguel Mancera has handled the investigation.  The federal agent at the ranch, who agreed to tell about the search only if not quoted by name because he was not authorized to discuss details of the case, said clothing found with the corpses made it "90 percent sure" that officials had found the Heaven victims.  Authorities kept more than a mile perimeter around the excavation site on a hilly ranch known as La Negra, where federal police and attorney general's trucks and large white vans could be seen. The private property next to Rancho La Mesa Ecological Park is walled and surrounded by oak and pine trees.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 23, 2013)

And liberals want these people to come here?


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Aug 23, 2013)

Waltkey ........... I know what's going here.
Those abducted were waiting for an escort to a brothel ......... that specializing in young teen hotties ........... unfortunately a vigilante group intercepted them first and falsely posed as the child brothels escort. 
These vigilante must be dealt with quickly before they gain support for their cause ............. apparently this group of vigilantes is upset about the fact that their younger sisters have been kidnapped in cooperation with the Mexican government to put their baby sisters to work in child brothels to service the Mexican Elite. 
Now do you all see how American gun clinging has now spread like a cancer to Mexico, just because these Mexican gun clinging fags have guns, they think they can stand their ground against child brothels & forced child brothel labor of young girls ........... this is an outrage to kidnap & kill the child brothels customers. 
These vigilantes must be found, their guns confiscated, and put in jail.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 23, 2013)

The gun grabber wannabe seizes the opportunity to ramble on about guns. ^^


----------



## waltky (Nov 28, 2013)

Another mass grave discovered in Mexico...

*Mexico: 54 bodies found in mass graves*
_November 28, 2013 -- Investigators say they've found human remains of 54 victims; Many bodies show signs of being bound, gagged and tortured; They have not yet been identified; Drug cartels operate in the region and are battling for control_


> Police digging up mass graves in western Mexico have now found human remains from at least 54 victims there.  The grim figure released by Mexico's Attorney General's Office Tuesday was the latest since authorities made the startling find this month of dozens of hidden graves during an investigation into the disappearance of two federal agents.  So far, authorities haven't said whether the missing agents' bodies have turned up in the hidden graves found in La Barca, a town near the border of Mexico's Jalisco and Michoacan states.
> 
> Prosecutors say they haven't identified the bodies they've found. Some of the victims showed signs of being bound, gagged and tortured, investigators said this week.  Authorities believe municipal police officers were tied to the federal agents' disappearances, Mexican Attorney General Jesus Murillo Karam said.  "We detained them, and from that investigation, we found a place where the federal agents might have been buried," he said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Mexican drug cartels now make money exporting ore*
_Nov 29,`13  -- Mexican drug cartels looking to diversify their businesses long ago moved into oil theft, pirated goods, extortion and kidnapping, consuming an ever larger swath of the country's economy. This month, federal officials confirmed the cartels have even entered the country's lucrative mining industry, exporting iron ore to Chinese mills._


> Such large-scale illegal mining operations were long thought to be wild rumor, but federal officials confirmed they had known about the cartels' involvement in mining since 2010, and that the Nov. 4 military takeover of Lazaro Cardenas, Mexico's second-largest port, was aimed at cutting off the cartels' export trade.  That news served as a wake-up call to Mexicans that drug traffickers have penetrated the country's economy at unheard-of levels, becoming true Mafia-style organizations.
> 
> The Knights Templar cartel and its predecessor, the La Familia drug gang, have been stealing or extorting shipments of iron ore, or illegally extracting the mineral themselves and selling it through Pacific coast ports, said Michoacan residents, mining companies and current and former federal officials. The cartel had already imposed demands for "protection payments" on many in the state, including shopkeepers, ranchers and farmers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 29, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> And liberals want these people to come here?



Of course they do!   That's the whole point of open borders.    It will be much better for liberals when it's Americans being kidnapped and killed.   It will reduce the opposition to open borders.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Culling the herd? Natural selection? It's always a tragedy when a human being dies, but they are citizens of another country, and are somebody else's problem. We have enough trouble keeping our own shoelaces tied, never mind worrying about killings on the other side of the border, and amongst those trying to intrude upon American soil without our express prior consent. Let Jorge (George) do it.


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2013)

Handiwork of the Knights Templar?...

*5 DECAPITATED BODIES FOUND IN WESTERN MEXICO*
_Dec 28,`13  -- Prosecutors found five decapitated bodies in western Mexico Saturday, with a hand-lettered sign linking the killings to a drug cartel._


> The bodies were found in two different locations on the outskirts of Morelia, the state capital of Michoacan.  At one spot, the bodies of three of the men were found lying against the curb of a traffic circle. The state attorney general's office said their heads had been cut off and placed next to the bodies.  A little later Saturday, the bodies of two other men were found in another community on the outskirts of Morelia. Both had been decapitated, and the heads were placed a little farther away. A bloody kitchen knife was found on a nearby road.
> 
> Michoacan has been the scene of bloody turf battles between the Caballeros Templarios cartel and the Jalisco New Generation cartel, known by its initials in Spanish as "CJNG."  A hand-lettered sign left with some of the bodies read "We are here now ... respectfully, CJNG."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 2, 2014)

Knights Templar diversifying into iron ore business...

*Chinese iron trade fuels port clash with Mexican drug cartel*
_Wed Jan 1, 2014  - When the leaders of Mexico and China met last summer, there was much talk of the need to deepen trade between their nations. Down on Mexico's Pacific coast, a drug gang was already making it a reality._


> The Knights Templar cartel, steadily diversifying into other businesses, became so successful at exporting iron ore to China that the Mexican Navy in November had to move in and take over the port in Lazaro Cardenas, a city that has become one of the gang's main cash generators.  This steelmaking center, drug smuggling hot spot and home of a rapidly growing container port in the western state of Michoacan occupies a strategic position on the Pacific coast, making it a natural gateway for burgeoning trade with China.  Lazaro Cardenas opened to container traffic just a decade ago, and with a harbor deep enough to berth the world's largest ships, it already aims to compete with Los Angeles to handle Asian goods bound for the U.S. market.
> 
> But that future is in doubt unless the government can restore order and win its struggle with the Knights Templar, who took their name from a medieval military order that protected Christian pilgrims during the Crusades.  Mexico's biggest producer of iron ore, Michoacan state is a magnet for Chinese traders feeding demand for steel in their homeland. But the mines also created an opportunity for criminal gangs, such as the Knights Templar, looking to broaden their revenue base into more legitimate businesses.  "The mines were mercilessly exploited, and the ore was leaving. But not in rafts or launches - it was going via the port, through customs, on ships," said Michoachan's governor, Fausto Vallejo, soon after the Navy occupied the port on November 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

Good thing the Russian mafia is in the Yucatan, it helps balance out the business.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 2, 2014)

mexico is no better than nazi germany


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

I know several native Mexicans that don't like the govt. The political system is corrupt and extorts votes with jobs.


----------

